
Inside the Dev Team Death Spiral - grej
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/inside-the-dev-team-death-spiral-6a7ea255467b
======
what-no-tests
It's less about `class` and inheritance than it is about misuse of code reuse.

Even without the `class` virus infecting your team's code, you can end up with
too many tools built upon an inner platform.

For a really great writeup about this, see "Patterns of Failure":
[http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Patterns-of-
Failure](http://thedailywtf.com/articles/Patterns-of-Failure)

